# 2 Bilder zu einem Bild machen



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi@all,
Ich habe hier im Forum lange nach diesem Thema gesucht aber nix was mir helfen könnte .
Ich habe 0 Ahnung mit Photoshop deshalb müsst ihr mir das wirklich 
gut erklären können .
Ich  habe zwei Bilder die ich zu einer verschmelzen will .
Wie geht das jetzt ?
Das erste bild sieht so aus :


----------



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

Das zweite Bild sieht so aus


----------



## derGugi (25. Oktober 2002)

Such mal nach "Masken" hier im Forum...


----------



## Johnny (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

so gehts ziemlich einfach:

Öffne als erstes 2 Bilder, von etwa der selben Größe, damit die Größenverhältnisse später stimmen.

Das sind meine beiden Bilder:










Da nun beide Bilder geöffnet sind, nehme ich das "Verschiebe-Werkzeug (V)" und verschiebe eines der Bilder in das Andere.
Bei mir würde das so aussehen:





Nun fügt Ihr dem Bild eine "Ebenenmaske" hinzu. (Ebene->Ebenenmaske hinzufügen->nichts maskiert...)

Jetzt wählt ihr das "Verlaufs-Werkzeug (G)" aus und zieht damit einen "Verlauf" durch das Bild, evtl. mehr als nur 1 mal.

Mein Ergebnis:





*gg*
hatte mal ein wenig lust zu schreiben 

mfg


----------



## 3DMaxler (25. Oktober 2002)

*MEGAHÜSTEL* gibt es hier nicht im forum ein thread das VIDEOTUTORIAL heißt... da solls ein videotutorial dazu geben ... wie man sich da so erzählt.. aber pssst ist geheim!


----------



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
Ich weiss nicht wie du das gemacht hast aber wenn ich auf g drücke und einen Verlauf machen will kommen ntweder Regenbogen oder das bild wird weiss usw. .aber mein bild sieht nicht wie dein Bild (das 4 bild)
aus .
Eigentlich wollte ich das so machen das das erste so bleibt und das andere kleine bild einfach rechts drangehängt wird .Wie kann ich das rechte denn einfach dranhängen ohne das sich das erste bild verändert


----------



## Johnny (25. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du auf G drückst, ist der Modus dann auf "Normal" gestellt?
...
Wenn du das Bild nur hinten "ranhängen" möchtest, machs doch einfach ?!
Strg+c - Strg+v; die bilder dann noch passend zusammenschieben - fertig.


----------



## derGugi (25. Oktober 2002)

verändere die Grösse der Arbeitfläche des ersten Bildes und ziehe dann das 2. Bild in das erste rein.


----------



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

ja aber wenn ich es einfach dranhänge dann ist die hälfte des ersten bildes schon weg .ich will es so dranhängen das das zweite bild direkt neben dem ersten bild ist .


----------



## derGugi (25. Oktober 2002)

Darum sollst du auch die Grösse der Arbeitsfläche verändern! Dass neben dem ersten Bild noch Platz für das 2. ist.


----------



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

@derGugi
Wie kann ich das machen


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. Oktober 2002)

> Ich habe hier im Forum lange nach diesem Thema gesucht aber nix was mir helfen könnte .


- glaubt dir kein Mensch...
Suchfunktion

[edit] Wie war das noch mit CS/DB Verbot?  [/edit]


----------



## aaa (25. Oktober 2002)

@AnonymerSurfer
Hier geht es nicht um Counterstrike sondern um bilder zusammenzufügen.
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. Oktober 2002)

1) Das ist mein Spruch/der meines Kumpels
2) Steht auf dem Bild Counter-Strike oder nicht?
   (wie gesagt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)
3) 35 Threads als Suchergebnis beim ersten Versuch sprechen für sich oder? - hat mich wertvolle 5 Sek. gekostet...

Stichworte: Verlauf, Übergang, Verschmelzen, Ebenenmasken.


----------



## derGugi (25. Oktober 2002)

:RTFM:


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Oktober 2002)

Schluss mit Counterstrike - mach die Augen auf und
such - dann findest Du auch was - dieses Thema wurde
hier nun wirklich soo oft besprochen, dass ich drei
Tage bräuchte um alle Postings zu zählen ... Mythos


----------

